
The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Mathematics in the Natural Sciences - jorgenveisdal
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/the-unreasonable-effectiveness-of-mathematics-in-the-natural-sciences-25bd8dc6429f
======
greenyoda
Wigner's paper (discussed in the current article) can be found here:
[https://www.dartmouth.edu/~matc/MathDrama/reading/Wigner.htm...](https://www.dartmouth.edu/~matc/MathDrama/reading/Wigner.html)

Various discussions of Wigner's paper on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19588971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19588971)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13954804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13954804)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8520610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8520610)

~~~
morningseagulls
Thanks, these look good.

